# Ibuuyk



## Ibuuyk (Jan 27, 2012)

Name: Amar'uk
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Khajiit
Height: 5'10''
Weight: 195 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Long pitch black fur
- Markings: White stripes
- Eye color: Deep blue
- Other features: He has a Infinity-like symbol on his chest
Behavior and Personality: Merchant by trade during the day, he likes to talk to his customers, listen to their story and try to help them solve their problems.  He likes to go to the tavern every once in a while and joke around with the other customers, have fun and drink ale.  But during the night, his personality turns upside-down and he becomes a professional assassin and adventurer, taking on whatever bounty he can find and explore mysterious dungeons in hope of finding excitement or an early retirement.

Skills: Having studied at the academy of magic, he knows a bit of magic but he's never been really good at the arcane arts.  The only exception being his exceptional skill with manipulating gravity.  Over the years, he's also developed a talent for stealth and killing without remorse.
Weaknesses: Having grown in the cold lands of Skyrim, he doesn't handle the heat very well.

Likes: Ale, being in the dark, having fun, running in the snow, sleeping on top of roofs, the feel of wind on his wet fur, playing with swords.
Dislikes: The heat, dragons, Argonians, riding horses, heavy armor, axes.

History: Amar'uk's parents' caravan was ambushed on its way to Windhelm by Argonian bandits and one of the injured bodyguards could barely escape with the kitten and made it to Riften before dying.  Amar'uk was found the next morning by the stablemaster's wife who then decided to raise him until a Khajiit caravan came to the city and took him in to teach him the trade of merchant, which he still follows now.  One night, his caravan was ambushed by the same Argonians who has killed his parents and that's when he found out that he had a natural talent for murder and decided to practice his dual-sword fighting so he could go adventure at night.  Since then, he's been giving most of his loot money and bounty rewards to the stablemaster's wife who saved him from the wilds.

---

Clothing/Personal Style:  As his white markings aren't good for stealth, he usually wears a dark cloak and hood over his leather armor at night.
Picture: Chibi, usual look (no glasses anymore)

Goal: Surviving and making the stablemaster's life easy.
Profession: Merchant at day, assassin & adventurer at night.
Personal quote: "May Time, ever fleeting, forgive us.  We who have forsaken your song, and buried our future."
Theme song: Whatever song the tavern's bard's singing at the moment.
Birthdate: March 21st, 1991
Star sign: Aries

Favorite food: Whiterun stew
Favorite drink: Argonian ale, ironically
Favorite location: Markath's market 
Favorite weather: Cold and windy
Favorite color: Dark blue.

Least liked food: Rat meat
Least liked drink: Lizard blood
Least liked location: Windhelm
Least liked weather: Hail

Favorite person: The stablemaster's wife
Least liked person: Ulfric Stormcloak
Friends: His caravan members
Relations: Merchants around the world, tavern masters and the black market
Enemies: Argonians
Significant other: Non-merchants Khajiits are rare in this part of the world
Orientation: The occasions being rare, he's learned to have fun where he can


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 27, 2012)

veeno said:


> Love it.



Thanks, I'm actually very happy I made something original for once.


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes it is amazing.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh murr purr yiff yaff. :V

Also, dammit, my wip of yer christmas gift has specs already painted on.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 27, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 28, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Oh murr purr yiff yaff. :V
> 
> Also, dammit, my wip of yer christmas gift has specs already painted on.



Surprise Christmas gift ?  Me gusta.

And you still have 11 months to fix it, since Christmas is a long way ahead


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 28, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> Surprise Christmas gift ?  Me gusta.
> 
> And you still have 11 months to fix it, since Christmas is a long way ahead



foreverbelated.jpg :c

They were supposed to be done a whole month ago aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 28, 2012)

Khajiit :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 28, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> foreverbelated.jpg :c
> 
> They were supposed to be done a whole month ago aaaaaaaaaa



Procrastination is fun :3



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Khajiit :3



So a Khajiit and a Sergal walks into a bar.  They're both adorable and awesome, the end. :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 28, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> So a Khajiit and a Sergal walks into a bar.  They're both adorable and awesome, the end. :3


The best story I've ever heard.
*Wipes tears*


----------

